# drawings of insect wings? / band logo



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 23, 2006)

i'm just designing my band a new logo, i'm thinking i wanna have some kind of insect wings behind the writing. i was just wondering if anyone knows of a good site with detailed drawings of insect wings on?

here's a few logos i've done upto now with the only pic i've got of a wing:


----------

